# Ipad 2 et windows live



## nadine63 (4 Décembre 2011)

bonjour, étant l'heureuse propriétaire d'un ipad 2 depuis hier, je rencontre quelques soucis. J'ai passé l'après-midi à trouver une solution mais impossible donc j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider....

J'ai réussi à installer mon mail sur l'ipad. Par contre, impossible de transférer mes contacts windows live mail (pas hotmail). Je n'ai pas microsoft outlook mais windows live mail. Et oui j'ai un pc à la maison.....  Impossible de transférer mes contacts que j'ai dans ma boîte mail..... je ne sais pas comment faire. Il semblerait que ce ne soit pas possible ? 

Quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce même problème svp ? Merci d'avance


----------

